
Show HN: TiDB Playground, writing SQL in a Golang Database in WebAssembly - jinqueeny
https://tour.tidb.io/
======
jinqueeny
This is a demo site to show how you can use TiDB-Wasm to run TiDB SQL
statements your browser.

[https://github.com/pingcap/tidb/pull/13069](https://github.com/pingcap/tidb/pull/13069)

Known Limitations:

\- TiDB-Wasm includes TiDB server only. TiDB is the stateless MySQL component
of the TiDB platform (check other components in the TiDB Architecture).
Compiled to Wasm, this tool is only suitable for experimenting with SQL and
testing out TiDB compatibility with MySQL queries.

\- The Wasm binary file is close to 70 MB and compressed to 13 MB. The
database and the data you create in TiDB-Wasm are written to memory, and
therefore consume a lot of memory resources.

\- TiDB-Wasm does not support most of the web browsers on mobile devices yet.

\- The tool currently cannot demonstrate multi-node TiDB deployments. This
means you can’t play with TiDB’s titanium-solid resiliency, test doing rolling
updates, or online scale-out and scale-in.

